
U.S. Appeals Court Throws Out Antitrust Ruling Against Qualcomm - gundmc
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-appeals-court-throws-out-antitrust-ruling-against-qualcomm-11597163413
======
paulpan
What a farce. How is it "chip-supplier neutral" when effectively Qualcomm is
the only radio modem supplier around? Also every other country who
investigated Qualcomm found them guilty but miraculously the U.S. does not.

Especially in light of Intel's exit from the radio modem business, Qualcomm
effectively has no competition in the market. Case in point: want the
Snapdragon 865 chip? You're to purchase the 5G modem, DESPITE of the chip
itself not having an integrated onboard modem.

[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/thanks-qualcomm-
mand...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/thanks-qualcomm-
mandatory-5g-means-phones-now-ship-with-disabled-5g-modems/)

